
Don't Shave That Yak - ColinWright
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2005/03/dont_shave_that.html
======
ColinWright
This is pretty old, but I _constantly_ run into "hackers" who have never met
it. It happened again today, and hence the submission.

It's like the "Story of Mel", or the "Hotel Soap Saga", these are stories
hackers should know.

Or am I just too old now?

 _Added in edit: Looks like there are a few people who think it's
inappropriate for HN - already got a number of flags. <fx: Shrug>_

------
ardillamorris
Interesting.. shaving that yak allows us to be lazy as it moves us to
meaningless and simple(r) tasks than comprimising on some things and attacking
the real problem. Now that I'm conscious about this I need to stop shaving
that yak!

------
PythonDeveloper
Damn.. too late.. .just shaved mine.

